# Raketa Polar 0270



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

I see Raketa are going to re-issue this - and I must say the more I look at it the more I like it.










A review of the watch is here https://www.ablogtowatch.com/raketa-polar-0270-review-a-soviet-re-issue-watch-for-chilly-adventures/

I read on another forum that they went for he Gold case because, when it was originally launched the sketch had been done showing a Gold Case - and hence that what they were obliged to produce.

I also understand that the original watch had less than 30m Water Resistance, they've upped it to 30m, but can't go any higher as it would necessitate fundamental changes to its design - hence would not be a 're-issue'.

What is impressive is the fact that the watch continues to operate in temperatures as low as -73C (yes MINUS 73C) as can be seen in the Youtube Video below.






The only things that really prevent me from ordering one are:

1) the use of Mineral Glass instead of either Sapphire (scratch proof) or Acrylic (which scratches but you can polish out); and

2) the price at €1,400 - there is currently a 20% discount making that €1,120 but even so it seems rather high. Having said that, I do believe its an in-house movement - but its competing against Swiss watches at that amount.

Even so, the more I look at it the more 'my itch' grows.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Edit - having just read another review, they've described the crystal as 'Acrylic' - but I've queried it with the manufacturer


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I do wonder about the accuracy of the watch at the very low temperature you quote in your post; watches tend to gain time as they become colder, and Omega generally only "guarantee" their watches down to a temperature of -20 degrees. Also, I notice that the review of the watch obtained from your link does not mention any specific measures taken by Raketa to ensure that the watch is operable at ultra-low temperatures found in the arctic/antarctic. As for the crystal, the "A Blog to Watch" review you link to refers to the crystal being acrylic, and this fits with Raketa's statement that the crystal is "organic." Neither sapphire or mineral glass crystals are organic materials.

I hope you don't think I am being unduly "picky" here, and I do like the watch. What really puts me off is the price.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

I'm with you both on the price front - there seems to be a similar move from Slava on some of their re-issues too, abhorrently high prices for relatively basic watches.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

> I do wonder about the accuracy of the watch at the very low temperature you quote in your post; watches tend to gain time as they become colder, and Omega generally only "guarantee" their watches down to a temperature of -20 degrees. Also, I notice that the review of the watch obtained from your link does not mention any specific measures taken by Raketa to ensure that the watch is operable at ultra-low temperatures found in the arctic/antarctic. As for the crystal, the "A Blog to Watch" review you link to refers to the crystal being acrylic, and this fits with Raketa's statement that the crystal is "organic." Neither sapphire or mineral glass crystals are organic materials.
> 
> I hope you don't think I am being unduly "picky" here, and I do like the watch. What really puts me off is the price.


 I don't think you're being 'picky' at all. The mineral crystal was mentioned on another forum by a person who was posting on behalf of the Raketa - and I have a feeling its just a translation issue.

I'm also unclear about what precautions have been undertaken on the watch to make it operate at such a low temperature - or alternatively how accurate it is at 'normal' UK temperatures - but that is something I intend to ask about in due course.

I'm totally with you regarding the price. If it were say €600 I'm sure there wouldn't be a problem. The chap on the forum has said that Raketa are trying to get away from the impression that all Russian Watches are cheap - but at the end of the day, that is the impression and they'll have to justify why so expensive. He has pointed out its a limited edition run of 200, it has an in-house 24 hour movement, and is Russian built - what I guess may (at least in respect of the movement) explain some of it. Its also adjusted in 4 positions and is supposed to have an accuracy of +/- 10 secs per day.

I like it, and would really like it added to my collection, but I just can't help but think I'd buy it and then within 12 months you'd see them on the 2nd-hand market going for £300 - and even if that weren't the case, at nearly £1,000 its up against reasonable Swiss watches.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, its amazing what you can find.

The above is the Limited Edition Re-Issue, but it appears that they also do a non-Limited Edition version (below).










This one has Sapphire Crystal and is 9mm bigger in diameter (44mm). It also has an in-house movement; this one being an Auto.

I discovered it on a British seller Page and Cooper https://www.pageandcooper.com/raketa-polar/ and, including VAT, its a much more reasonable £775 (with 5% off if you sign up to their newsletter. For comparison with the Re-issue I note that, at the current exchange rates (ACE-FX) €1,120 = £996.44 and €1,400 = £1,245.55; so the there is a reasonable saving to be head from the Modern version.

It has 200m WR - and having done a bit of research, the main reason the Re-Issue's WR is so comparatively low is the way the crystal is affixed to the case - which minimises the bee.

If I'm honest - I think the lack of the bezel, and the lug design - makes the Re-issue a much more attractive watch - albeit a significantly more expensive one.

The details on Page and Coopers website state that it is built has been officially certified by the Russian Federal Agency for Technical Regulation & Metrology to comply with all the requirements necessary to survive in the harsh polar environment and every watch is delivered with its own individual certificate. However, it doesn't identify what specification it has to actually meet those standards unfortunately.

Oh, and looking at the lug design - the YouTube video (in the link in my 1st Post) is of the Modern version - and not the Re-Issue.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Its still a chunk of money...!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Speaking personally, if I was wanting to buy one of these watches - either the re-issue or the unlimited version - I would steer well clear of the upgraded model, even though it is somewhat cheaper. The re-issue is not only more beautiful but it has genuine "discussion" value as a genuine recreation. The modern version is just a decent automatic with a dial design stolen from the earlier Raketa model.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Always said:


> Speaking personally, if I was wanting to buy one of these watches - either the re-issue or the unlimited version - I would steer well clear of the upgraded model, even though it is somewhat cheaper. The re-issue is not only more beautiful but it has genuine "discussion" value as a genuine recreation. The modern version is just a decent automatic with a dial design stolen from the earlier Raketa model.


Very true - it's just a shame they've overpriced the Re-Issue so much.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@KAS118 have you considered vintage. You won't get the same dial, but you will get a durable, reliable watch, which is equally as different for not much outlay.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> @KAS118 have you considered vintage. You won't get the same dial, but you will get a durable, reliable watch, which is equally as different for not much outlay.


 Yes, that is an option - as it waiting to see what happens with the 'Re-Issue' once it start's appearing on the 2nd Hand market.

I think if I'd bought the Modern Version I'd be buying merely for the sake of buying - but IMHO the Re-Issue looks very attractive - and hence so would a Vintage one :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

KAS118 said:


> Yes, that is an option - as it waiting to see what happens with the 'Re-Issue' once it start's appearing on the 2nd Hand market.
> 
> I think if I'd bought the Modern Version I'd be buying merely for the sake of buying - but IMHO the Re-Issue looks very attractive - and hence so would a Vintage one :thumbsup:


 There are pros and cons for both. It's worth taking a bit of time studying what actually goes into the new ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I like the simplicity of my vintage one - I have three 24hr watches now, but this is still the 'classic' for me.

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="102.67"]https://scontent.flhr4-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/55905111_127399134997999_2998916556009766912_o.jpg?_nc_cat=103&_nc_sid=e007fa&_nc_ohc=ODmb_2d-kdQAX9ON2Mt&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr4-2.fna&_nc_tp=7&oh=5ed74c130461811df308cc6f14654599&oe=5EADD425[/IMG]


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Jet Jetski said:


> I like the simplicity of my vintage one - I have three 24hr watches now, but this is still the 'classic' for me.
> 
> [IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="102.67"]https://scontent.flhr4-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/55905111_127399134997999_2998916556009766912_o.jpg?_nc_cat=103&_nc_sid=e007fa&_nc_ohc=ODmb_2d-kdQAX9ON2Mt&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr4-2.fna&_nc_tp=7&oh=5ed74c130461811df308cc6f14654599&oe=5EADD425[/IMG]


 That does look gorgeous - well done :thumbs_up:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Old ones are better. Affordable classics.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> Old ones are better. Affordable classics.


 I'd have to say the new ones are better - far better in fact. The old ones are just a hell of a lot cheaper!


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Raketa have responded to my query about how they make iii so Cold Resistant. For those who are interested this is what they said:

"Hello: The very special resistance to freezing temperatures only concerns the modern version of the Polar watch (not the limited re-edition). Although I'm not myself a real expert myself, I will try to re-explain to you what I was told by the Raketa engineers. There are 2 reasons why this watch works in freezing temperatures:

1. When this watch is worn in the Antarctic by -70, it does not mean that the watch itself is at -70: indeed, the watch is worn on the wrist under several layers of special protective cloths. This means that the watch itself is at a higher temperature than the freezing ambient temperature.

2. The Raketa Watch Factory developed a special construction to allow this watch to work in freezing temperatures. As most materials on Earth, the size of ruby stones and metal axis/pinions of the movement will very slightly change when they encounter freezing temperatures. As a result, the pivot of the axis/pinion might not anymore turn properly in the hole of the ruby stone in which it is set. When assembling the modern version of the Polar watch, the Factory selects ruby stones and pinions/axis in such a way as to ensure that the pivot of the axis/pinion will always properly turn even when their size slightly changes in the Antarctic freezing temperatures. This is the best explanation I can (given my little knowledge of the matter and also not to disclose some Russian watchmaking secrets :







))

This movement construction has been tested in laboratories in Russia last year and the results where positive (see this film about the tests which shows tests at -50: 



). This construction is now being tested at the Russian Antarctic base Vostok in real conditions. See below the latest photos of this tool watch taken a few days ago on the Vostok Antarctic base."


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here's a YouTube video showing the tests the modern version is put through - including the -50C freezing test.

http://






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's another interesting cold weather watch. I had one, wish I hadn't sold it now.

https://wornandwound.com/affordable-vintage-croton-nivada-grenchen-antarctic/


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> Here's another interesting cold weather watch. I had one, wish I hadn't sold it now.
> 
> https://wornandwound.com/affordable-vintage-croton-nivada-grenchen-antarctic/


 Blimey - that is nice.

Did you see the comments section where, 3 years ago, someone said they got one off e-bay for £18 and it turned out to be solid 18 karat Gold


----------

